# Leg Band Question



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

How do you read a leg band on a cockatiel? I looked at one of my birds and it has a closed green band and I think the numbers are 204 10 576 NCS.

I looked at the National Cockatiel Website website and it looks like the NCS uses a letter in the breeder code, so I didn't know if I misread something. I also don't know the green color is meaningful. 

Does anyone know?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

colour can mean the year its banded.... by the sounds of it was born in 2010. the 10 will be 2010. the NCS is the breeder code and the numbers are the id code.

for example, dally's band reads 473 10 AAC and its blue

shes #473 from the breeder, born in 2010, and the band was issued through AACC which is the Aviculture Advancement Counsel of Canada.

does that help?


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

It does help. I just took another look and I think it says NCS 57G 10 204. That makes more sense. So, the breeder is #57G registered with the NCS and the bird was born in 2010. I looked on the NCS site and it looks like the bands are silver colored, so I didn't know if there was any other significance in color.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

204 = The Chick ID number. This does not neccessarily mean that it was the 204th chick for that year. many breeder will start with the #1 the first year they band and with each order use successive #'s rather than starting from #1 each new year.

10 = the year the bird was hatched/banded. many societies assign a color for each year.

NCS = Means the society that the band was ordered from. Most societies keep records of breeder codes etc....and give contact info for someone seeking more info on the background of the bird.

57G = Breeder code. You can contact/email NCS and give them the breeder code so that you can contact the breeder for background on the bird.


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you very much! That is very helpful.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

hmmm Aeros is green but it says CCB 1853 doesn't have a year.


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

I looked at one of my other birds and it's band it totally different. He was squirming a lot, so it was hard to read, but there were numbers the letters "FL" in the center of the band. Does that mean the bird came form an aviary in Florida? The band is red.

This one does not appear to be a NCS band.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

most likely i know the bands i get are numbered with 2 numbers 3 letters 2 numbers 1 number (11 VIB 11N- #11 vancouver island Bird(club i belong to) year and the band size)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*but there were numbers the letters "FL" in the center of the band*
*------------------------------------------------------------*

Yes the Fl is for Florida. Where did you get the bird? What is the entire band codes? It could be from a private breeder in Fl that ordered bands from L & M leg bands...or if it was from a chain store such as PetsMart it could be from their facility out of FL.

As to myself I always use the breeder code 24R. I no longer order thru NCS or ACS. I order thru L & M, and have asked them to have my breeder codes traceable. Most of my bands now read: 24R FL The year and chick # I also order bands in the current color that other societies are using. This year it is a yucky burnt orange. Last year green.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

so the green would mean Aero was born last year then? p.s. does anybody know what society CCB stands for I tried googling but cant find anything?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

the only one ive found that shows ccb is on this website http://www.flyinggems.com/fga/avianbreeders.htm and its called cc birds aviary they live in charlotte nc, but well if someone else uses that band lettering then i could be wrong, its quite a ways down the list. or it could stand for this Center for Conservation Biology
which is the other one i found with leg bands http://ccb-wm.org/news/2008_OctDec/band_resight_instructions.htm


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

all i know is that its canadian...


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha well thanks for trying guys! I guess next time I go to the pet store I got Aero from ill ask them where they get their birds from. Although dont know how much luck ill have as last time they didnt know how old the birds were or how long they had them for


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

it could also just be the aviary/breeder id and not a society id. i have 1 cockatiel that has a closed band and ive never been able to find out what it means its 95 SW 9


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmm well it doesn't matter too
much I was just curious


----------



## Flutter Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

Eileen said:


> It does help. I just took another look and I think it says NCS 57G 10 204. That makes more sense. So, the breeder is #57G registered with the NCS and the bird was born in 2010. I looked on the NCS site and it looks like the bands are silver colored, so I didn't know if there was any other significance in color.


Eileen ... NCS changes band color every year. It makes it easier for the show stewards and the judges to identify a bird that would show in the "young" class, by seeing the legband with the current year's color.

Green bands were for 2010, and as you have noted, the 10 in your bird's legband stands for the year. This year's bands are orange. I checked the Advanced Exhibitor's list to see if that band was listed, and it's not. 

Ellen


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Green was the color the National Cockatiel Society unsed in 2010. It sounds like your band is a different type. I'm not sure what CCB stands for.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a green leg band with AFA KRK CA 19 I assume it's American Federation of Aviculture, but I was wondering which year green was. Do all bird groups use the same color for each year?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no, because Dally's AACC band is blue, for 2010! lol so im assuming not


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

My Beaker has a NCS green band, he was hatched last year (2010).


----------

